# Weber River Fish Kill



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Weber river fish kill - I am sure that it was more than 200 fish killed. Link to the story. Very irritating.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

as it turns out, fish need water to live. who knew? well certainly not the crew responsible for maintaining that dam.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If you got a black bear tag for this area, just go and sit it


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

It certainly is irritating and it sounds like the agencies involved could have done some things better. That said, if only 200 died, that isn't catastrophic for that stretch as the overall population per mile on the middle Weeb is fairly high. Plus, with restocking, things will be decent, assuming there is sufficient winter precipitation, by next year. 

Along the same lines, we are about due for our annual "fungus fish" thread regarding post spawn brown trout mortality on many of our major rivers.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> It certainly is irritating and it sounds like the agencies involved could have done some things better. That said, if only 200 died, that isn't catastrophic for that stretch as the overall population per mile on the middle Weeb is fairly high. Plus, with restocking, things will be decent, assuming there is sufficient winter precipitation, by next year.
> 
> Along the same lines, we are about due for our annual "fungus fish" thread regarding post spawn brown trout mortality on many of our major rivers.


Government agencies do not communicate very well. You'd think they would get better after the bad press they get every time they screw up but they don't seem to learn. There have been a number of times, like when they flushed Porcupine to work of the dam and killed the fish, the same on the Logan River below the 1st dam.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

They will not replant brown trout. They will just let the ones that survived migrate back into that stretch and do their thing. Does make you wonder about aquatic insects life. I imagine the bugs will move back in too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

NativeCutt said:


> They will not replant brown trout. They will just let the ones that survived migrate back into that stretch and do their thing. Does make you wonder about aquatic insects life. I imagine the bugs will move back in too.


The linked video clip shows an interview with a DWR biologist who states that they will stock 150 browns in there.


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

Catherder said:


> The linked video clip shows an interview with a DWR biologist who states that they will stock 150 browns in there.


Hmmmm. Probably electroshock them from downstream and move them up. I can't imagine planting brown trout from a hatchery. Do they even raise brown trout at hatcheries? Maybe since they are making the frankenfish tiger trout from them.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

NativeCutt said:


> Hmmmm. Probably electroshock them from downstream and move them up. I can't imagine planting brown trout from a hatchery. Do they even raise brown trout at hatcheries? Maybe since they are making the frankenfish tiger trout from them.


The DWR has been stocking browns, mostly in streams, forever. Lower Fish Creek, Sevier River, Straight Canyon Creek, Beaver River, and many others. 
They don't raise them to the size of the fish that were lost so it will take awhile to grow them.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm sure glad the hatcheries do stock browns in some of our rivers! otherwise, those rivers would pretty much be void of trout! Come to think of it, *every* brown trout river I fish is stocked with hatchery browns!

Asay Creek
Beaver River
Fremont River
Mammoth Creek
Otter Creek (creek)
Sevier River
EF Sevier River


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Simply disappointed....I don't know what else to say. 😔


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whoops


----------



## NativeCutt (Dec 31, 2020)

PBH said:


> I'm sure glad the hatcheries do stock browns in some of our rivers! otherwise, those rivers would pretty much be void of trout! Come to think of it, *every* brown trout river I fish is stocked with hatchery browns!
> 
> Asay Creek
> Beaver River
> ...


I guess we have a different problem up north. Electrofish surveys show that all of our rivers have too many brown trout and they are stunted because of it. We have been told that brown trout have not been stocked in most of the northern rivers since the 1950s because they just don't need the help. This information was given to us 30 years ago when we were trying to get some special regs on streams up north. I was under the impression that once those browns got in a stream or river they pretty much took over and didn't need any help. Do the aforementioned streams not have self-sustaining populations of browns?


----------



## SmokeyMtnMan (Oct 28, 2021)

browntrout said:


> Weber river fish kill - I am sure that it was more than 200 fish killed. Link to the story. Very irritating.


The handling of the Weber River this fall has been extremely frustrating (1 CFS for almost a month). I understand there have been water shortages, but this puts extreme amounts of stress on the fish and makes the only accessible fishing for Ogden residents the Logan River and Provo. Hope this is an isolated incident glad it is getting some attention.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

NativeCutt -- the answer to your question is: some. Some of the mentioned streams get 0. Some get some, but not enough to self-sustain.

Each system is different. You're looking at primarily rivers below dams, which produce good water and spawning habitat with little siltation. Our rivers down here turn to mud with every rainstorm. Again, it's different for each one.


----------

